# Queda de Granizo



## hail_impact (23 Mai 2009 às 12:15)

bom dia!

alguém sabe quantas estações meteorológicas existem em Portugal?
e se sabem se estas estações tem sistemas que façam a distinção entre a chuva e o granizo. 

tenho curiosidade acerca de sensores de granizo. existem? quanto custam?

obrigado


----------

